# SSD and Google Chrome



## fullinfusion (Dec 10, 2010)

Google chrome and a SSD drive play nice together?

Im currently using FireFox for my browser, and have disk caching set to write to the memory instead of constantly writing to the SSD...

I like Chrome alot but not at the expense of shortening the life of the ssd.

What do you all think?
Will Chrome kill the ssd faster?


----------



## erocker (Dec 10, 2010)

No. Your SSD can take care of itself with TRIM support.


----------



## fullinfusion (Dec 10, 2010)

erocker said:


> No. Your SSD can take care of itself with TRIM support.


E, do you run any ssd cleaning program weekly?

I been using wiper lately. Just curious, that's all.

Oh and do you log off or sit in the bios to let the trim work?


----------



## Anusha (Dec 10, 2010)

erocker said:


> No. Your SSD can take care of itself with TRIM support.



Performance degradation and wearing out are two different things.


----------



## fullinfusion (Dec 10, 2010)

Id still like a bit more feed back.


----------



## dir_d (Dec 10, 2010)

Ive been using chrome on my SSD no problems i keep running CrystalMark everyday and get the same numbers. I highly doubt that Chrome will do anything to the SSD even while having the temp files on the SSD. TRIM should take care of everything.


----------



## n-ster (Dec 10, 2010)

I use chrome constantly with my no-TRIM RAID0 SSD setup, and they seem to play nice together... If you really are scared of performance degradation and the wear on your SSD, you could just put it on a RAMdisk

Besides, with TRIM you won't have any performance degradation. People have to grow some balls, SSDs aren't little fragile babies anymore


----------



## mrw1986 (Dec 10, 2010)

n-ster said:


> I use chrome constantly with my no-TRIM RAID0 SSD setup, and they seem to play nice together... If you really are scared of performance degradation and the wear on your SSD, you could just put it on a RAMdisk
> 
> Besides, with TRIM you won't have any performance degradation. People have to grow some balls, SSDs aren't little fragile babies anymore



I just lol'd at work because of that last sentence.


----------



## fullinfusion (Dec 10, 2010)

dir_d said:


> Ive been using chrome on my SSD no problems i keep running CrystalMark everyday and get the same numbers. I highly doubt that Chrome will do anything to the SSD even while having the temp files on the SSD. TRIM should take care of everything.


Thanks for that, 


n-ster said:


> I use chrome constantly with my no-TRIM RAID0 SSD setup, and they seem to play nice together... If you really are scared of performance degradation and the wear on your SSD, you could just put it on a RAMdisk
> 
> Besides, with TRIM you won't have any performance degradation. People have to grow some balls, SSDs aren't little fragile babies anymore



Lmao!!! Oh thats a funny way to put it lol 
I just thought saving writes to the ssd will save its life a lot longer


----------



## n-ster (Dec 10, 2010)

I doubt Chrome will be writing 10+ GB per day... and don't forget TRIM !!!!

sure it might make a tiny difference... but that is just it, it'll be so tiny that you CAN'T really notice it. Moving your downloads folder and your temp folder over to the HDD MIGHT though.


----------



## fullinfusion (Dec 10, 2010)

n-ster said:


> I doubt Chrome will be writing 10+ GB per day... and don't forget TRIM !!!!
> 
> sure it might make a tiny difference... but that is just it, it'll be so tiny that you CAN'T really notice it. Moving your downloads folder and your temp folder over to the HDD MIGHT though.


Na my downloads from Fire fox go to the 1TB platter drive so thats not a worrie.

And trim... what exactly is trim?


----------



## erocker (Dec 10, 2010)

fullinfusion said:


> E, do you run any ssd cleaning program weekly?
> 
> I been using wiper lately. Just curious, that's all.
> 
> Oh and do you log off or sit in the bios to let the trim work?



Nope. Been using it for a while now and get the same performance as I did day one.


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Dec 10, 2010)

By the time your SSd degrades it will be old tech, slow and low capacity as we will all be running 1tb+ SSd's laughing at you and your old sata2 60GB SSD that isn't even big enough to run as an OS drive for Windows 12


----------



## fullinfusion (Dec 10, 2010)

erocker said:


> Nope. Been using it for a while now and get the same performance as I did day one.


Do me a favor and log off tonight and let your rig sit there till you get up.

Let me know if you notice any difference in speed by letting Trim work with next to nothing running while logged off.


----------



## fullinfusion (Dec 10, 2010)

NdMk2o1o said:


> By the time your SSd degrades it will be old tech, slow and low capacity as we will all be running 1tb+ SSd's laughing at you and your old sata2 60GB SSD that isn't even big enough to run as an OS drive for Windows 12


lol, smart ass


----------



## DanishDevil (Dec 10, 2010)

I recently had my Corsair F100 drive die on me. Completely 100% dead. Died coming out of sleep on my laptop. Not sure what I can fault for its death, but I don't trust SSDs to their own anymore.

I use this technique on all of my SSDs with a secondary HDD, minus getting rid of the restore files:

http://forum.corsair.com/v3/showthread.php?t=82516

It also frees up a lot of space on the SSD.


----------



## Anusha (Dec 10, 2010)

DanishDevil said:


> I recently had my Corsair F100 drive die on me. Completely 100% dead. Died coming out of sleep on my laptop. Not sure what I can fault for its death, but I don't trust SSDs to their own anymore.


It must have been some problem with the electronics. The wearing out we are talking here is only regarding the flash memory inside. It is like, we call mechanical drives are unreliable because they have moving parts. But of course, they can fail due to a problem with the circuitry. Electronics can fail due to heat, electrical charges, age etc. etc.

I bet Chrome won't harm the SSD. I don't think Google is that stupid. Their new netbooks come with an SSD. So if it is OK to run the browser all the time as the OS on the SSD, I bet it will be OK to run the browser as an app (i.e. you don't use it as much as you do on the netbook) on the SSD.


----------



## fullinfusion (Dec 10, 2010)

Anusha said:


> It must have been some problem with the electronics. The wearing out we are talking here is only regarding the flash memory inside. It is like, we call mechanical drives are unreliable because they have moving parts. But of course, they can fail due to a problem with the circuitry. Electronics can fail due to heat, electrical charges, age etc. etc.
> 
> I bet Chrome won't harm the SSD. I don't think Google is that stupid. Their new netbooks come with an SSD. So if it is OK to run the browser all the time as the OS on the SSD, I bet it will be OK to run the browser as an app (i.e. you don't use it as much as you do on the netbook) on the SSD.


Points all taken and thank you. 

So, can someone answer me what is faster... having the browser set up to read and write to the ssd or the system memory


----------



## Frick (Dec 10, 2010)

DanishDevil said:


> I recently had my Corsair F100 drive die on me. Completely 100% dead. Died coming out of sleep on my laptop. Not sure what I can fault for its death, but I don't trust SSDs to their own anymore.



That's very .. random. I wouldn't disregard the technology because of that though, seems like you had some extremely bad luck.


----------



## DanishDevil (Dec 10, 2010)

I'm not disregarding the tech. I went out and bought an F80. I now have a Corsair F80, F100 (dead), and F120. The F100 had no warranty from being an opened reviewer drive. Scored the F80 for $150 after MIR and tax, so not too bad. Still sucked having to pay for it though.


----------



## n-ster (Dec 11, 2010)

fullinfusion said:


> Points all taken and thank you.
> 
> So, can someone answer me what is faster... having the browser set up to read and write to the ssd or the system memory



It is obviously faster and safer on a RAMdisk then on an SSD, but it isn't like a browser really needs much "speed", so you won't really see a difference, even if the RAMdisk is miles faster than an SSD

Though I thought you had to have chrome installed on a RAMdisk to have it write on it? In which case it can be bothersome to have the RAMdisk loaded + the automatic chrome transfer to the RAMdisk at every start-up


----------



## Anusha (Dec 11, 2010)

n-ster said:


> It is obviously faster and safer on a RAMdisk then on an SSD, but it isn't like a browser really needs much "speed", so you won't really see a difference, even if the RAMdisk is miles faster than an SSD
> 
> Though I thought you had to have chrome installed on a RAMdisk to have it write on it? In which case it can be bothersome to have the RAMdisk loaded + the automatic chrome transfer to the RAMdisk at every start-up


Well, you can make use of Symbolic links feature in Windows Vista/7.


----------



## Completely Bonkers (Dec 11, 2010)

Read here  move google chrome
and here  [expert][tip] Using a RAMdisk to speed up your HD...


----------

